# Senior Master "Bambit" Dulay's Website



## Salagubang (Jun 19, 2008)

Master of Tapi-Tapi
http://www.bambittapitapi.com/


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2008)

From here:



> Master Samuel &#8220;Bambit&#8221; Dulay is what one would call a Master of Tapi Tapi,



Hmmmm...seems a bit misleading? It's a formal title in the system, and he wasn't given it?


----------



## Dieter (Jun 20, 2008)

Bambit Dulay was appointed as Modern Arnis Chief-Instructor for the Philippines by GM Remy Presas. I think in in January 1999 or 2000.


----------



## Salagubang (Jun 20, 2008)

Year 2000 and appointed him as the succesor of Tapi-Tapi in the phils


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice link.  Thanks!


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 20, 2008)

But, isn't Tapi-Tapi just a drill and not the whole art, or am I confused yet again?


----------



## Mono (Jun 20, 2008)

Great to see Master Dulay have his own site now!

About the MOTT Sentence: I am sure no one hat the Intention of bringing about any confusions abot the "Title" MOTT - since it is a "purely American" Thing it might not be as "Present" in the Minds of the Philippinos such as more common Titles like Datu.

Tapi Tapi is also something VERY Different in the Philippines then it is in the US, (depending who you train with) and not always connected to the "Drill" that in the Later Years became known as "Tapi Tapi" on wich the Title "MOTT" is based (this is based on what I have seen in the PI and from MA people from the US!).
The "Tapi Tapi Drill" was basically the "latest stage of Development" the Professor taught in the US - it was not the way he had been teaching in the Philippines before he cam to the US; so this "Drill" is quite unknown in the PI. There are only a few Students of Remy who have been taught this "latest Version" of Tapi Tapi by him personally when he made his last Trips back to the PI. (I do not exactly know who all he has been training with exactly and how much but I do know that Master Dulay was one of them, getting his share of the "new" Tapi Tapi Training)
But mainly in the Modern Arnis Comunity of the Philippines it basicallyis a "Counter for Counter" Method (that became know in the US more by the name of "the Flow") - and is also considered a complete "Style" such as the Classical Methods of Rompida or OchoOcho (therefore one can be the Successor to it...).

Master Dulay Teaches it in this way even though he incorporates the "new" Progression and the "old" Method as well as Incorporating the Classical Styles of Modern Arnis into his Teachings of Tapi Tapi.

(See his Bio:
*Using the classical theories of Palis system, Abaniko system, and the Krusada system Master Dulay incorporates and manipulates the movements and theories to excel in Tapi Tapi.)*

He did a Great Lesson on the Historical Developments an Connections between the Old and the New Tapi Tapi Methods during the 2nd Remy Presas Memorial Camp!

This Method of Teaching is also already outlined in the First Site of the Website:

_*The heart of Modern Arnis is Tapi-Tapi, which means, "counter for counter." The idea is simple: no matter what your opponent does, be educated and prepared with a counter. When two practitioners work together, the counters continue back and forth until one partner "catches" the other.*_

So I believe what was meant in his Bio is, that Master Dulay is a "Master" (as an expression for someone who es very proficient at something) of the "Counter For Counter" Method - not reffering to the "Title" "Master of Tapi Tapi" and I also do not believe that any missleading confusion was meant intentionally!

If he has not read about this confusion on this Forum already, I will let him Know that - in order to not cause any further Confusion - it might be helpfullto re phrase the sentence. 
There is enough Politics in MA already - lets not contribute to things that do the Art of Professor Presas no good!

Greetings from Germany!

Philipp "Mono" Wolf


----------



## Salagubang (Jun 20, 2008)

Master Bambit Tapi-Tapi  Sample Clips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjGpfD9qxuk&amp;feature=related


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks!!! Brad


----------



## graywolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Is'nt that Brad from Charleston Combat on the third demo video??????????Looks good Brad..Cordially,Howard


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 20, 2008)

graywolf said:


> Is'nt that Brad from Charleston Combat on the third demo video??????????Looks good Brad..Cordially,Howard


 You're right, Graywolf!!!

Didn't notice until SM Dulay applied the hog-tie on Brad's neck (perfect angle for a still pic)!!!

See you guys next weekend!


----------



## Mono (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a quick Note:

Its not SM but GM since this last Friday!

Bambit Dulay has been Promoted to 8th Dan / Grandmaster by the Philippino Council of Granmasters (including Christino Vasquez, Rene Tongson, Rodell Dagooc and others!)

Greetings and Congrats again!!!!!

Philipp "Mono" Wolf


----------

